# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Topik utk pemula

## Lapendos

Buat pemula seperti aku kayanya butuh perkenalan gambaran jenis ikan koi. Apa beda tosai dgn kohaku, dll. Pernah lihat org di toko koi (gayanya sih kaya expert), tp pas milih ikan kok bukan lihat jenisnya, tp malah lihat warnanya aja   ::  

Mohon tanggapan bos admin dan rekan senior lainnya. Trims

----------


## karom

pak Lapendos ... nanti diwebsite koi's akan dibuatkan artikel2 misalnya mengenai berbagai jenis ikan koi dst ...  mudah2an cepat selesai pak pembuatan website nya




> Buat pemula seperti aku kayanya butuh perkenalan gambaran jenis ikan koi. Apa beda tosai dgn kohaku, dll. Pernah lihat org di toko koi (gayanya sih kaya expert), tp pas milih ikan kok bukan lihat jenisnya, tp malah lihat warnanya aja   
> 
> Mohon tanggapan bos admin dan rekan senior lainnya. Trims

----------


## spirulina

Tukang Koi (Pa Udin), punya poster jenis-jenis ikan koi di websitenya... !!!
kunjungi....
http://www.koiblitar.com/varietas.htm
Terima kasih Bang Udin

http://www.nishikigoi-info.com/koi-classification.html
Thanks to Koi Information, THE resource for keeping Nishikigoi.

----------


## mdharmaw

Ini aja dulu buat di Forum sambil menunggu websitenya.
Saya scan yg ada di Majalah APKI atau selebaran dari Samurai Koi.





Semoga membantu.
Cheers,

----------


## spirulina

> Tukang Koi (Pa Udin), punya poster jenis-jenis ikan koi di websitenya... !!!
> kunjungi....
> http://www.koiblitar.com/varietas.htm
> Terima kasih Bang Udin
> 
> http://www.nishikigoi-info.com/koi-classification.html
> Thanks to Koi Information, THE resource for keeping Nishikigoi.

----------


## menkar

muhdan2 membantu pak saya juga punya link :

http://mmenkar.multiply.com/journal/ite ... _about_koi

http://koilokal.tripod.com/

br
menkar

----------


## boby_icon

> muhdan2 membantu pak saya juga punya link :
> 
> http://mmenkar.multiply.com/journal/ite ... _about_koi
> 
> http://koilokal.tripod.com/
> 
> br
> menkar


wah komplit banget... nice work pak menkar
terimakasih atas kerja kerasnya...   ::

----------

